# Moving with hedgehogs?



## Dakel (Oct 27, 2008)

Due to business I spend 3 months in Austin Texas before driving up to Michigan, just north of Detroit, to spend 3 months with my family, I was wondering if this travel would be to much stress for a hedgehog or not. Its only a 14 hour drive so the first one would not be that bad but the trips after may.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

For the most part, my experience with hedgehogs has been that they travel really well. As long as you prepare for your trip correctly.

I had a pair of sisters that traveled extremely well. They took long trips with us from the Detroit area to Colorado and in a separate trip to Galvaston, TX. They didn't lose a single gram of weight on their trip and didn't seem like anything bothered them. I've had more that were good travelers than those that were not.

For prep, I take what they normally live in, eat, drink etc, with me. The less change from their normal environment AND routine the better mine have done. I try to keep their time schedules the same (despite the time zone issues), I take water from their normal source with me, etc. 

Now that doesn't mean you won't get one who doesn't travel well. I've had two that got car sick and two that seemed really off (upset, jumpy, and defensive) just after traveling.

Again this is my personal experience, but it seems to fit pretty true with what I've heard others report.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

We've taken two of our boys on multiple 14 hour trips (from NYC to Chicago) a few times. They've both been really good about it. One time we were strapped for space and had to keep them in their carriers the whole time instead of their cages (which is ideal-- without their wheel of course) and they slept (almost) the entire way. We also take everyone on a 45 minute trip to my in-law's house every Sunday and no one seems to get upset by it. One of our guys get's a little antsy on our return trip, but it usually happens when we're blocks away from our home. 

When we go to Chicago, we always bring their cages, their liners, their litter pans, litter, same food, water, wheels, etc. We will sometimes take them out if traffic has been bad or it's a nice day so they can get some fresh air. We'll usually put them in their carriers and just take them in/around a rest area with us. 

We leave as early as humanly possible-- usually right before they get ready to fall asleep as they normally would (4am-ish) and then we usually make it to Chicago right (8pm on a bad day) before/after they wake up.The more regular their routine/environment is, the less apprehensive they seem to be. Although, they seem to be just as exhausted from that trip as we do! One of our guys has over 5,000 miles on him!

That being said, there's nothing saying that your guy won't get sick or be crabby after a long ride. The only way to find out is to try it really. Make sure you read the posts about traveling with hedgies on this forum-- they're very helpful and will give you a few ideas, especially concerning car-sick hedgehogs. 

Hope this helps =)


----------



## Dakel (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I was hoping they would be ok. Having a pet that can travel with you makes life away from home so much easier and comfortable. ^^


----------



## soprano (Sep 10, 2008)

Dakel said:


> Its only a 14 hour drive so the first one would not be that bad but the trips after may.


I would really love to know how you get from Austin to Detroit in 14 hours. The last time I did Dayton to Austin it was closer to 22, not counting stops, and we thought that we made good time.

When I take Ned out, I've found that he is much happier in his carrier if I take the liner out of his cage and put it in the carrier, along with his bag. The one time that I put all clean things in his carrier, he started running around frantically and trying to get out. When I put in his familiar-smelling bag, he calmed right down.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Try taking him on some short drives before the long trip to get him used to it and see if he gets carsick. I've found most hedgehogs travel well but there are a few that puke continuously. Make sure you take lots of extra bedding in case he does get sick or potties, so he doesn't stay in messy bedding. When I have ones in the vehicle, I use a remote thermometer so I know what the temperature is in their carrier at all times. I also buckle whomever in on the side of the vehicle away from the sun but I have sunshades for the window just in case.


----------



## Dakel (Oct 27, 2008)

Understandable, I do hope to have him able to travel by the time I intend to head back. As for the 14 hour drive, my uncle is a truck driver and that's how long it usually takes him apparently, although I have yet to do it. I flew down here to begin with, but since I will have to drive so I can carry my computer etc flying is out of the question the next time I come down.


----------

